# Einfacher Html Code für Passwortabfrage



## Schreinerpower (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht etwas zu finden was meinen Vorstellungen entspricht aber nichts richtiges gefunden was klappt.

Bräuchte einfach nur einen Html Code, den man auf eine Seite einfügt und auf der man dann, wenn man auf diese Seite will, nach einem Passwort gefragt wird.

Habe in den anderen Posts gelesen dass es noch viele andere Möglichkeiten gibt aber es soll nur etwas einfaches sein was ich einfügen kann.

Eine anderer Code funktionierte nur halb und ich konnte eingeben was ich wollte und er leitete mich immer weiter.


Wenn ich jetzt unötig einen Beitrag eröffnet haben sollte dann lyncht mich ruhig 


Schon mal im vorraus Danke für die Antworten!
Schreinerpower


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juni 2004)

HTML ist eine Darstellungssprache, und besitzt daher keine Kontrollstrukturen.


----------



## KristophS (19. Juni 2004)

Du kannst es aber per .htacces schützen oder mit einem einfachen PHP script .
Google mal danach ,da wirste bestimmt fündig.
MIt HTML ist es nicht möglich.


----------



## itseit (20. Juni 2004)

eine frage wie geht das mit  .htacces ?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. Juni 2004)

Es gibt in der deutschen Sprache Regelungen, die besagen, dass Satzanfänge und Substantive groß geschrieben werden. Ebenso gibt es diverse Kommasetzungsregeln. Es wäre nett, wenn du die in deinen nächsten Beiträgen gemäß Netiquette §12 beachten würdest.

Wie man per htaccess eine Seite sichert, wird hier beschrieben.


----------

